# 2013 CanJam @ RMAF (Oct. 11-13, 2013): One of the world's finest headphone audio shows!



## jude

*Join us (and thousands of other audio enthusiasts) for 2013 CanJam @ RMAF (Rocky Mountain Audio Fest)!*​ 
  
Where:​ Denver Marriott Tech Center​  ​ When:​ October 11, 12, 13, 2013​  ​ How:​ Buy a ticket to get into RMAF *at this link* or at the door, and admittance to CanJam @ RMAF is included! (I suggest buying in advance to avoid the line.)​  ​ *2013-10-04 09:08 EDT UPDATE: Posted Head-Fi TV episode with sneak previews and some early reveals!*​  ​ ​
  
 For the fifth straight year we will be hosting a CanJam event at Rocky Mountain Audio Fest (CanJam @ RMAF).  For those of you not familiar with Rocky Mountain Audio Fest, it is one of the finest consumer high-end audio shows in the world. CanJam @ RMAF will once again be hosted in the Rocky Mountain Event Center ballroom, giving us over 12,000 square feet to showcase headphone audio gear from around the globe!
  
 Is there a DAC, computer audio gear, turntable, CD player, loudspeaker, or any other type of high-end audio component you want to hear?  Chances are it'll be at RMAF.  You’ll also be able to enjoy great music, discussion panels and keynotes, and, of course, the camaraderie of having thousands of like-minded audio geeks in the same place for a whole weekend!  To see a list of companies exhibiting at RMAF 2013, *click on this link* (as of this writing, many of the CanJam @ RMAF exhibitors are not yet on this list).
  
 Most (if not all) of the past CanJam @ RMAF exhibitors are expected to exhibit this year, and include*:
  


ADL​

ALO Audio​

Astell & Kern (iriver)​

Audeze​

AURALiC​

Aurisonics​

Avatar Acoustics & iFi Audio​

beyerdynamic​

Cardas Cables​

Cavalli Audio​

CEntrance​

FOCAL (Audio Plus Services)​

Fostex / American Music & Sound​

HeadAmp​

HiFiMAN​

Jaben​

JDS Labs​

JH Audio​

Koss​

Lake People​

Moon Audio​

MrSpeakers​

Musica Acoustics​

Perfect Sound​
 
Philips
 
Ray Samuels Audio​
 
Reid Heath Acoustics
  
Schiit Audio
  
Sennheiser
  
Sony​
  
TEAC
 
TTVJ Audio​
 
Ultimate Ears
  
V-MODA
  
Westone
  
Woo Audio
 
 
 * This exhibitor list is subject to change.
  
 We expect more exhibitors to be added soon.
  
 Once again, we’ll be having a Saturday Night Social in the Rocky Mountain Event Center, with free local brew on tap, and with live music and DJs!

   
 For more information about Rocky Mountain Audio Fest, visit Rocky Mountain Audio Fest's website at http://www.audiofest.net. And we will soon be providing more information (and some photos from previous CanJams @ RMAF) here in this thread.
  
 Come join us on October 11, 12, and 13, 2013, in Denver, for 2013 CanJam @ RMAF!

  
 Check out some of our videos covering previous CanJam @ RMAFs!
 ​ Interview with Michael Goodman from CEntrance:​ ​
 ​ Interview with V-MODA's Val Kolton:
​
 ​ 2011 CanJam @ RMAF, Part 1 of 2 (below):​ ​
 ​ 2011 CanJam @ RMAF, Part 2 of 2 (below):​  ​


----------



## mikemercer

I can't wait!


----------



## bearFNF

Sweet!!!  been waiting for this announcement.


----------



## kskwerl

bearfnf said:


> Sweet!!!  been waiting for this announcement.




+1 I told myself I'm going this year and I'm going no matter what


----------



## mnarwold

Looking forward to my first big event. I've been an audio nut for awhile but didn't realize RMAF existed until a few days after last years  I've been waiting for this all year. Of course, now I have to figure out how to get the money together to buy the next pair of headphones I fall in love with at CanJam. I've been loving my modded SR-225is but I'm wanting to hear the HD600, HD650, HE-500, and of course some of the big boys that are definitely out of my budget.


----------



## warrenpchi

Let's maternally-fornicating do this already!  Can't wait!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  CanJam or bust!


----------



## kyan

Quote: 





mikemercer said:


> I can't wait!


 
   
  20hours to drive ...God helps me


----------



## warrenpchi

Hey Jude, can you do me a favor?  Can you remove the words "One of" and then make "shows" singular in the thread title?  It's really starting to bug me.  Thanks!


----------



## bearFNF

Flight reservations - Check
  Hotel reservations - Check
  Vacation request approved - Check
  Registration completed - Check
  T-shirts ordered - Check
  Name badge customized - Check
   
  Now the wait begins....


----------



## Junior mints

Sounds awesome! Now if I can skip the room fees by convincing someone to let me crash on their couch I'll be set!


----------



## lilkoolaidman

Can't wait. I only live an hour from Denver, but every time it's like a vacation only with some of the most amazing gear on this planet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I recommend checking out the loudspeakers as well - if you have time. They also have a huge room filled with vinyl, SACDs, etc. and every time, I've discovered something new.
   
  Not to mention all the free swag being given out by the generous vendors. Last year I got some Faders from Val just for having some M-80s around my neck.
   
  There's definitely something for everyone at this show.


----------



## trentrosa

I want to go but live up in Canada :/

Who wants to come pick me up? XD


----------



## Asr

Glad to see an early announcement this year! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As always, I highly encourage all Head-Fiers to attend this event. It's basically a room crammed full with vendors and their wares, with tons of gear to check out. And listening to gear for yourself is way more valuable than reading user impressions on Head-Fi. Buying a plane ticket & hotel room could seriously end up saving lots of either time or money, or both!
   
  And here's the impressions thread from last year's event for the newbies: http://www.head-fi.org/t/623236/rocky-mountain-audiofest-denver-co-oct-12-14th-2012
   
  Too bad I won't be able to attend this year, as I have other conflicts that reduce my chance of attending to exactly 0%.


----------



## mikemercer

Already testing out new portables to bring!!
  Psyched - last year @Jude lemme play around w/ his Sony PHA-1 (damn, somehow that doesn't sound so good, LOL) and I'm bringin' mine this year!
   
  Testing out the Alpha Design Labs X1 right now.
  I'm impressed!
   
  Psyched to see everyone and hear all the wonderful music!
  and...
   
  the audible toyz


----------



## warrenpchi

Mike, what are the odds of Nordost making a cable with silver/chrome sheathing and white housings/heat-shrink?


----------



## mikemercer

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> Mike, what are the odds of Nordost making a cable with silver/chrome sheathing and white housings/heat-shrink?


 
  its well within their capabilities of course, and I just s/w Joe Reynolds at Nordost about Perfect Sound!!
  They got some cool stuff comin' soon for headphone devotees!


----------



## warrenpchi

I hope so.  I'm not sure everyone sees it on the horizon yet, but porta-fi is gonna be a pretty big deal soon enough.


----------



## Asr

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> I hope so.  I'm not sure everyone sees it on the horizon yet, but porta-fi is gonna be a pretty big deal soon enough.


 
   
  You need a better phrase than "porta-fi". That just makes me think about portapotties, not portable audio-fi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Btw, are you planning on coming out to CO for RMAF? Just wanted to ask since it didn't seem obvious.


----------



## warrenpchi

asr said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > I hope so.  I'm not sure everyone sees it on the horizon yet, but porta-fi is gonna be a pretty big deal soon enough.
> ...




Well, there are times when gear can sound that way, so... 




asr said:


> Btw, are you planning on coming out to CO for RMAF? Just wanted to ask since it didn't seem obvious.




Yup! Right now, there's nothing in my schedule that conflicts with it... so it's just a matter of scraping together the funds.


----------



## benjaminhuypham

I would be happy to attend for sure. I'm looking for a chance to trade my Akg q701+ some cash to HD 600. Is anyone interested in AKG Q701,just let me know. We will see in an event


----------



## bearFNF

So, being a CanJam virgin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, should we bring our own gear (mainly headphones or portable amps, wont be bringing the Taboo MKIII) or do you guys usually just listen to the vendors gear?
   
  OH Snap, just found this also (they most know we are coming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




):
Denver Beer Fest October 4 - October 12, 2013
Event Details
   

   
 Great American Beer Festival  October 10 - October 12, 2013
Event Details


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Just booked my flight and room.  yay!!!  Can't wait to lose my RMAF virginity.  
   
  I will arrive on the 10th so please reach out if there is anything I can help with.  I think I'm gonna rent a car too.  Who's down for some rocky mountain oysters?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Quote: 





mikemercer said:


> Already testing out new portables to bring!!
> Psyched - last year @Jude lemme play around w/ his Sony PHA-1 (damn, somehow that doesn't sound so good, LOL) and I'm bringin' mine this year!
> 
> Testing out the Alpha Design Labs X1 right now.
> ...


 
   
  The PS looks nice in white.  Much better than in black.


----------



## Asr

Quote: 





bearfnf said:


> So, being a CanJam virgin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  CanJam@RMAF is strictly a vendor expo. There won't be _any _space provided for member gear. You might want to bring your own headphones anyway though, to hear how they sound on different setups. Definitely bring your own music, whether on CDs, USB device, etc.
   
  As for GABF, if you intend on attending that, you'll have to be extremely prepared to buy tickets online for that next week. It sold out in just hours last year.


----------



## bearFNF

OK, thanks for the info.  I kinda figured I would not be bringing and setting up my gear, mostly wanted to see if bringing a set or two of my phones would be a good idea.  Other than the normal travel rig that is.
   
  Will have to go look into the GABF, thanks.


----------



## Superma

Wait, what is this?


----------



## bearFNF

Quote: 





superma said:


> Wait, what is this?


 
  To what are you referring? This thread? The last post? Or GABF? Or something else entirely?


----------



## mnarwold

Any other tips for us RMAF virgins?


----------



## Superma

I want to know what this event is, i dont get it....


----------



## Superma

Is this like a tradition for head fiers?


----------



## Asr

*CanJam@RMAF: The Newbie's Guide*

*What to pack (for out-of-state travelers):* 1 or 2 pairs of headphones/IEMs (at least if your headphones are uncommon, as the show will have the most popular current headphones), and your own music and/or DAP. Comfortable clothes (t-shirt, jeans, etc) & shoes. Clothing should also include preparation for possible rain (as in a rain jacket) or even snow (however unlikely it may be in early October at low-lying city elevation). And a camera or other photo-taking device! Don't be that guy we blame for not posting pics! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*What to bring:* just yourself and your enthusiasm! If you're interested in possibly buying stuff, I also recommend spare cash. There are CD & LP vendors who fill up a large room near the hotel entrance for those looking to buy music. And the custom IEM vendors usually offer free ear impressions + show discount pricing! There's also Moon Audio, who always looks to sell their stuff at the show too - so come prepared if you want to buy any of their display headphones, amps, or cables at show discount pricing.

_*Where to stay*_: there's the obvious venue Marriott DTC (DTC is short for Denver Tech Center). The Marriott will let up to 4 people sleep in the same room (see the show's Web site at audiofest.net for more on this). Literally a skip across the street is the Hilton Garden Inn DTC. A further short walk away are the Hyatt Regency DTC and Hampton Inn DTC. A 10-minute walk away is the Hyatt Place DTC. I highly recommend booking a hotel ASAP, as they always fill up early and fast! The Marriott, Hilton Garden Inn, & Hyatt Regency are guaranteed to sell out well in advance!

*How to get from the airport to the venue Marriott*: Because the DTC is sort of far away from the airport (which us locals call DIA, short for Denver Int'l Airport), none of the DTC-area hotels offer a free airport shuttle. The transportation alternatives are, in order of increasingly expensive cost & efficiency: (1) RTD light rail to downtown first, then to the DTC (it'll take at least two transfers), (2) SuperShuttle, (3) taxi, or (4) your own rental car. RMAF provides a SuperShuttle discount, see their Web site for more info here: http://audiofest.net/new/americas-audio-show/2013-accommodations/

 And here's a previous post of mine that details the info on using RTD to get from DIA to the Marriott: http://www.head-fi.org/t/556674/start-making-your-plans-for-2011-canjam-rmaf-rocky-mountain-audio-fest/165#post_7785070

_*What is CanJam@RMAF?*_ Think of this event as being something like an expo for all things headphone-related, with a very large room stocked full with all kinds of headphone-related gear - from the headphones themselves to amps to cables and portable sources! The full list of vendors is back in post #1. Every vendor will be displaying their products (or products that they sell, in the case of the retailers) for demonstration at your leisure. If you've wanted a chance to hear the most-talked-about headphones on Head-Fi, this event is that chance to hear all those headphones in one place, from the Senn HD800 to the Audeze LCD and HiFiMan models to the Stax SR-009, plus way more. And if you have any burning questions for a vendor, you can ask them there too!

 In terms of formalities, CanJam@RMAF is the only (inter)national, annual event/show officially affiliated with Head-Fi and has been running since 2009. By its nature it's above the scope of any regional Head-Fi meet, as this is THE go-to event for vendors who consider Head-Fi as a big part of their business or customer base (or both). New products have even been launched at previous CJ@RMAF events. Before the independent CanJam joined RMAF (although the word "CanJam" was coined in 2008, the event it refers to started in 2006), it was considered the premier international meet for Head-Fi members the world over. Although it's no longer technically a meet (as Head-Fi meets are organized by members for members - and the independent CanJams fell in that category, as they were organized by teams of Head-Fi members for Head-Fiers everywhere), it's still Head-Fi's official, annual, must-attend event and features all of the gear that any Head-Fier would be interested in hearing! If you're remotely interested in going beyond just reading about stuff on Head-Fi and actually hearing gear for yourself, I highly recommend attending!

_*How big is RMAF?*_ It's huge! It's seriously so big that you probably won't see everything that there is to see in even 3 days, so plan accordingly. You could spend all weekend just in the Head-Fi room alone and never listen to a single pair of speakers. But I highly recommend stepping out of the Head-Fi room to go check out speakers. There are also so many floors of the speaker show that I recommend just taking the elevator to the top and slowly working your way down using the stairs, so you don't have to wait for the elevators, which always have long lines.

_*How much does it cost to attend?*_ $25 for a standard 3-day adult pass, or $20 for 2 days. Students & seniors can get in for 50% off. Register on the RMAF site here: http://audiofest.net/new/registration/

_*How will I know who's a Head-Fier and who isn't?*_ Short answer: you won't. The best way to find out is to just ask. However, I've found that the younger the person looks, the more likely that he (or she) will be a Head-Fier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some intuition will also go a long way - for example, if you see a random person familiarly calling a vendor by their first name or in a casual conversation with one that's not about anything in particular, chances are good that person is a Head-Fier!

_*What else is there to see/do in the Denver area?*_ This depends on if you have a rental car or not, and how much time you have. In the immediate proximity around the venue Marriott, there's not that much - it's the DTC which is basically an employment area, so it consists mostly of companies, restaurants, & apartments. Expanding to the greater Denver area, there's downtown with all of its tourist attractions (accessible by RTD), the city of Golden (the home of Coors) plus Red Rocks Amphitheatre, and the city of Boulder (the home of NCAR, NOAA, the University of Colorado, and many breweries). For those who will have a car and have never been to Colorado and like the outdoors, I'd highly recommend a visit to the mountains. The best spots within a reasonable driving distance are Rocky Mountain National Park in Estes Park (about 1.5 hours from Denver, and early October will be prime for the elk rut!) or up until about Frisco along I-70 (about 1.5-2 hours). Note that the "fall colors" in the Colorado mountains will be gone by 10/11 though (they usually peak by the end of September). The only fall colors remaining in Colorado by 10/11 will be at low-lying city elevation.


----------



## mikemercer

SO psyched for CanJam at RMAF 2013!!!!


----------



## bearFNF

Sweet!!  Nice info.  Thank you very much.


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





asr said:


> _*How will I know who's a Head-Fier and who isn't?*_ Short answer: you won't. The best way to find out is to just ask. However, I've found that the younger the person looks, the more likely that he (or she) will be a Head-Fier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Try flashing the Head-Fi Gang Sign and see if you get a response:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/665252/head-fidentification


----------



## Frank I

I booked my hotel and flights for the Can Jam and Denver RMAF. I am at the hilton as the Marriott is sold out. I fly in Thursday and leave Sunday.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

I'm gonna get a car too so we can be mobile if need to. I'll be there at 10 AM Thursday leaving Monday so I can help with set up and break down.


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





hifiguy528 said:


> I'm gonna get a car too so we can be mobile if need to. I'll be there at 10 AM Thursday leaving Monday so I can help with set up and break down.


 
  Great Mike I hope to spend more  time with you out there and thanks again for your support.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Frank, it was a pleasure to finally meet you. I think RMAF will be a ton of fun having everyone around in one place.


----------



## bearFNF

Quote: 





hifiguy528 said:


> I'm gonna get a car too so we can be mobile if need to. I'll be there at 10 AM Thursday leaving Monday so I can help with set up and break down.


 
  Set-up? break-down?
   
  Quote: 





frank i said:


> I booked my hotel and flights for the Can Jam and Denver RMAF. I am at the hilton as the Marriott is sold out. I fly in Thursday and leave Sunday.


 
  Great, I am also in Thursday evening and then out Monday.  Debating whether to get a car or not...


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





bearfnf said:


> Set-up? break-down?
> 
> Great, I am also in Thursday evening and then out Monday.  Debating whether to get a car or not...


 
  I won t be bringing any gear. I am covering the show for Dagogo and hanging out . Looking forward to meeting some more people


----------



## benjaminhuypham

I'll bring my AKG Q701 to test with some headphone amp to see which truly potential the sound could be. I've had a cheap amp Art Headamp 4, but it seems not really a good match for these cans.


----------



## warrenpchi

Wait up... we're supposed to bring gear to CanJam?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Maybe for personal use. I'm not aware of a head-fi meet on the side.


----------



## warrenpchi

Oh okay.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Hey, here's a idea!  Let's have a Rocky Mountain Oyster eating contest.  He who eats the most technically loses, but eats free courtesy of the others!


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





hifiguy528 said:


> Frank, it was a pleasure to finally meet you. I think RMAF will be a ton of fun having everyone around in one place.


 
  Thanks Mike same here. I am looking forward to the Can Jam. I have everything booked already.


----------



## Headphonejunky

I really want to go to this show. Have a lot of people gone from the forum? What kind of thongs go on at this event? I am a frequent CES attendee so im trying to relate. If i do go it will be on my own dime though.


----------



## bearFNF

Uh, not sure if there will be many "thongs" going on, at least not on me that's for sure...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  That thought even scared me a little bit...


----------



## Headphonejunky

bearfnf said:


> Uh, not sure if there will be many "thongs" going on, at least not on me that's for sure...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good old spelling errors.


----------



## bearFNF

Quote: 





headphonejunky said:


> Good old spelling errors.


 





 Yeah, they are fun. 
   
  Oh, BTW post #31 has a good summary of what to expect.  Helped me...out a lot.


----------



## Headphonejunky

So mainly im wondering if there is seninars? Like what to listen to for sound? Or what makes a great headphone?


----------



## bearFNF

Quote: 





headphonejunky said:


> So mainly im wondering if there is seninars? Like what to listen to for sound? Or what makes a great headphone?


 
  Looks like there will be, but I can't find a listing of what topics will be covered.
   
  The RMAF website has videos of previous years seminars and this is what their FAQ says:
 What other trendy stuff is happening at the show?   Seminars, entertainment, software and a room full of the latest headphone gear. There will be product specials, product rollouts and more surprises.
   
http://audiofest.net/new/


----------



## Asr

Quote: 





headphonejunky said:


> So mainly im wondering if there is seninars? Like what to listen to for sound? Or what makes a great headphone?


 
   
  The Seminar and Entertainment schedule is here (details haven't been posted yet though): http://audiofest.net/new/americas-audio-show/2013-schedule/
   
  Btw, RMAF isn't a trade show like CES. Unlike CES it's actually open to the public! (No offense to CES but their "closed to the public" policy has always rubbed me the wrong way.) Most speaker vendors will also happily play your own music if you bring it. The majority of attendees at RMAF will be regular consumers, and of course there'll be lots of press as well.
   
  The speaker part of RMAF is basically an opportunity to demo lots of speakers in rooms that try to mimick the at-home environment, while CanJam@RMAF is an opportunity to listen to a variety of headphones and headphone-related gear, all with no sales or pressure tactics from anyone. No one at RMAF is necessarily there to sell or obnoxiously market something or push product on you. Most vendors will have an attitude of "come on over and listen to our awesome-sounding speakers!" (or headphones or amps as the case might be). So it's sort of like a "persuade buyers through demonstration" type of thing.
   
  There will likely be anywhere from 20-100 Head-Fiers (or so) in attendance. Most people going will have posted in this thread (or will, if they haven't yet). In previous years there have been about roughly 15-50 Head-Fiers that have showed up (most of them not local to CO).


----------



## Headphonejunky

Yeah well CES is a trade show and its place to negotiate. Its also a place to meet new vendors and confidential pricelists are given out. So i understand the closed door policy. But with the internet someone could post the confidential pricelist in minutes anyways. 

I am glad to hear CANJAM has consumers there because you can see the reactions of consumers to the products. Maybe even mingle with everyone to find their opinions on products. 

Im just trying to see if i can gain lots of knowledge from this show or if there is another show i should attend in place. I live to listen to music and i feel this is a place i would like to be. Just have to justify the cost to fly from canada. 

I will wait for seminars and then relook at it


----------



## mikemercer

Quote: 





headphonejunky said:


> Yeah well CES is a trade show and its place to negotiate. Its also a place to meet new vendors and confidential pricelists are given out. So i understand the closed door policy. But with the internet someone could post the confidential pricelist in minutes anyways.
> 
> I am glad to hear CANJAM has consumers there because you can see the reactions of consumers to the products. Maybe even mingle with everyone to find their opinions on products.
> 
> ...


 
  Oh, CanJam is THE consumer headphone show in the States as far as I'm concerned,
  and I help put together The Headphonium event at T.H.E Show Newport!!
   
  CanJam at RMAF, and RMAF just have this laid-back vibe that's tough to replicate in other
  areas.  Plus: Practically everyone who attends (a few locals aside) are all on a shared pilgrimage to
  see friends and listen to tunes through some killer gear.
   
  If it wasn't for Jude at last year's CanJam I would've never been able to hear my Sony PHA-1 before
  I bought it!  I LOVE it, and there's so much to see and do there.


----------



## Headphonejunky

mikemercer said:


> Oh, CanJam is THE consumer headphone show in the States as far as I'm concerned,
> and I help put together The Headphonium event at T.H.E Show Newport!!
> 
> CanJam at RMAF, and RMAF just have this laid-back vibe that's tough to replicate in other
> ...


Yeah well i will see in september if i will be going. What is the headphonium event? Where is that?


----------



## mikemercer

Quote: 





headphonejunky said:


> Yeah well i will see in september if i will be going. What is the headphonium event? Where is that?


 
  The Headphonium was a last-minute dedicated personal audio show within a show at T.H.E Show Newport this year.
  Richard Beers, a good guy and the owner of T.H.E Show (which also hosts a major audiophile industry trade show at CES)
  approached me to get some headphone companies in and they wanted to see what happened.
   
  I'm psyched and blessed to say it went really well, and I achieved me one major goal for The Headphonium (event name
  was crowd-sourced in a contest): Get a bunch of Head-Fiers there, and I did that!
   
  We filled the headphone seminar rooms, and I even flashed the Head-Fi gang sign, with many returned!!
   
  Next year we're going to make things even
  more interesting!!
   
  But enough of that: I LOVE RMAF!!  It's been my favorite audio show since my first one in 2009 (also the first year CanJam came
  to RMAF) and I've been goin' to these damn things, CES and otherwise, since 1996.  I even have my cousin fly out from Maryland,
  he's into audio too of course, to hang out as it's the one time we get to kick it every years unless the fam is traveling together or somethin'.
   
  If you come, we'd be happy to have you.


----------



## mikemercer

could I have said "show" more??
  LMAO
   
  I gotta send that to Jude.
  It looks just comical.
   
  Sorry, been a LONG day.


----------



## Headphonejunky

[quote name="mikemercer" url="/t/669567/2013-canjam-rmaf-oct-11-13-T.H.E Show (which also hosts a major audiophile industry trade show at CES)
approached me to get some headphone companies in and they wanted to see 

But enough of that: I LOVE RMAF!!  It's been my favorite audio show since my first one in 2009 (also the first year CanJam came
to RMAF) and I've been goin' to these damn things, CES and otherwise, since 1996.  I even have my cousin fly out from Maryland,
he's into audio too of course, to hang out as it's the one time we get to kick it every years unless the fam is traveling together or somethin'.

If you come, we'd be happy to have you.
[/quote] so whats this audiophile trade show at CES? What you shop for at CES?


----------



## mikemercer

Quote: 





headphonejunky said:


> [quote name="mikemercer" url="/t/669567/2013-canjam-rmaf-oct-11-13-T.H.E Show (which also hosts a major audiophile industry trade show at CES)
> approached me to get some headphone companies in and they wanted to see
> 
> But enough of that: I LOVE RMAF!!  It's been my favorite audio show since my first one in 2009 (also the first year CanJam came
> ...


 so whats this audiophile trade show at CES? What you shop for at CES?[/quote]

  Richard started T.H.E Show as an alternative to the old high performance audio show at The Alexis Park,
  before it got moved to the Venetian.  It was for high end companies that didn't feel like dealing with the hassle 
  of CES.  It's been held at The Flamingo for many years now.
   
  I usually don't shop at CES. 
  I'm always there as a journalist, covering what's new in audio and hangin' out with good friends


----------



## Audio Addict

Decided to attend and booked my flight and hotel.  Scheduled to get in early Thursday morning.


----------



## jude

Quote: 





audio addict said:


> Decided to attend and booked my flight and hotel.  Scheduled to get in early Thursday morning.


 
   
  Steve, you made my day. It wouldn't be the same without you, man.


----------



## mikemercer

Quote: 





audio addict said:


> Decided to attend and booked my flight and hotel.  Scheduled to get in early Thursday morning.


 
  FANTASTIC!!
   
  Good for you.
  You will not regret it.
   
  Out of all the audio shows in the country RMAF, and specifically CanJam at RMAF are the shows
  I look forward to with great anticipation!!
   
  GREAT sound, GREAT friends, GREAT times.
   
  But that Jude character - I'm not too sure about him.


----------



## Headphonejunky

Well i have a dilemma. Buy a Verza or go to the show? Or sell off my personal collection to do both? What to do........


----------



## bearFNF

Quote: 





headphonejunky said:


> Well i have a dilemma. Buy a Verza or go to the show? Or sell off my personal collection to do both? What to do........


 
  Heh, which verza?
  A V-moda Vamp verza is about $600 US
  or is it a Verza bicycle also around $600 US?
  Or a Honda Verza? which is a bout $1540 US?
   
  Hmmmm...all tough calls, I guess...but I would still go to CanJam.


----------



## Headphonejunky

Quote: 





bearfnf said:


> Heh, which verza?
> A V-moda Vamp verza is about $600 US
> or is it a Verza bicycle also around $600 US?
> Or a Honda Verza? which is a bout $1540 US?
> ...


 
   




  Got 3 sets of my cans listed on ebay. So hopefully they sell and if I can recover $500 from those sales that would be beneficial to pursuit of going.


----------



## Audio Addict

Quote: 





jude said:


> Steve, you made my day. It wouldn't be the same without you, man.


 
   
  Quote: 





mikemercer said:


> FANTASTIC!!
> 
> Good for you.
> You will not regret it.
> ...


 
   
  I think it was the new Alpha Dogs that push me over and how you could take a $100 headphone and get that level of sound with the same basic driver.
   
  Though, I am not sure about the Beer Nuts.  They seem to have changed something recently and I can't say I enjoy the change.


----------



## mikemercer

Quote: 





audio addict said:


> I think it was the new Alpha Dogs that push me over and how you could take a $100 headphone and get that level of sound with the same basic driver.
> 
> Though, I am not sure about the Beer Nuts.  They seem to have changed something recently and I can't say I enjoy the change.


 
  Wow.  Selling stuff to get there, that's something for which I would feel a heavy burden if I recommended that, the person came, and for
  whatever reason didn't enjoy themselves!  Imagine that guilt!!  My mother couldn't touch that with her constant guilt.
   
  That said: If RMAF is something you can afford to do, and you're knee-deep in this hobby and this collective, there's no other show I
  recommend with the same level of enthusiasm as I do RMAF.


----------



## Headphonejunky

mikemercer said:


> Wow.  Selling stuff to get there, that's something for which I would feel a heavy burden if I recommended that, the person came, and for
> whatever reason didn't enjoy themselves!  Imagine that guilt!!  My mother couldn't touch that with her constant guilt.
> 
> That said: If RMAF is something you can afford to do, and you're knee-deep in this hobby and this collective, there's no other show I
> recommend with the same level of enthusiasm as I do RMAF.


Im selling my products i dont listen to anymore and noone off here will buy. Like soul by ludacris, sms audio, and skullcandy.


----------



## mikemercer

Quote: 





headphonejunky said:


> Im selling my products i dont listen to anymore and noone off here will buy. Like soul by ludacris, sms audio, and skullcandy.


 
  in that case - sell away and come hang with all of us!!!!
  I'm in full support of selling those products to fund your trip to CanJam at RMAF!!


----------



## mikemercer

Anybody wanna sound off with what they're bringing for their portable rig??
   
  It's still a bit early, but, if I get my CEntrance HiFi-M8 in-time, this is what
  I'll be armed with:
   
  Astell & Kern AK100
  iPhone 4S
  iPod Classic
   
  Audeze LCD3
  Mr. Speakers Mad Dogs or Alpha Dogs (if I get em before)
  or V-MODA M-80
  JH Audio JH-13 Freqphase
   
  CEntrance Hifi-M8
  Sony PHA-1
  or, if I don't get a HiFi-M8:
  ALO International
  HRT microStreamer
   
  w/ Cardas, Moon Audio, and ALO cables


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





mikemercer said:


> Anybody wanna sound off with what they're bringing for their portable rig??
> 
> It's still a bit early, but, if I get my CEntrance HiFi-M8 in-time, this is what
> I'll be armed with:
> ...


 
  not sure anyone else is bringing gear to set up. Has Jude said there is going to be a meet?


----------



## bearFNF

I'll be bringing this stuff:
   
  HD800 with Q French silk set
  PS500's with g-cush
  Klipsch X10's for the plane ride
  Decware Zenhead I built and painted myself
  HiSound Studio V 3rd anniversary
  Asus Infinity tablet
  and maybe my laptop (not sure about it yet).
   
  Debating whether I should bring my camera gear, too.  Usually when I bring it I 'work' too hard...may just leave it at home this time.


----------



## mikemercer

Quote: 





frank i said:


> not sure anyone else is bringing gear to set up. Has Jude said there is going to be a meet?


 
  oh, NO, NOT FOR A MEET
   
  I just meant what you're bringing for the trip - 
  what you'll travel with.
   
  I forgot to add my Jambox by Jawbone for the hotel room when people are kickin' it.
   
  We did this last year and it was interesting to see the different stuff


----------



## mikemercer

Quote: 





bearfnf said:


> I'll be bringing this stuff:
> 
> HD800 with Q French silk set
> PS500's with g-cush
> ...


 
  Decware - NICE!!!
   
  some very cool kit you got there


----------



## bearFNF

Quote: 





mikemercer said:


> Decware - NICE!!!
> 
> some very cool kit you got there


 
  Thanks,
   
  Really looking forward to this event.


----------



## mikemercer

Quote: 





bearfnf said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Really looking forward to this event.


 
  is this going to be your first time??
   
  If so, you have much to be excited about!
   
  I love hangin' w/ my good friends there and meeting new ones.  Hearing all sorts of EARCANDY  
  - Yeah, it's FUN


----------



## bearFNF

Quote: 





mikemercer said:


> is this going to be your first time??
> 
> If so, you have much to be excited about!
> 
> ...


 
  Yep, first RMAF/CanJam.  Have done some mini meets here and there and had fun...but his will give me the opportunity to listen to just about everything I am interested in and then some.


----------



## mikemercer

Quote: 





bearfnf said:


> Yep, first RMAF/CanJam.  Have done some mini meets here and there and had fun...but his will give me the opportunity to listen to just about everything I am interested in and then some.


 
  Indeed it will sir!
   
  This year is shaping up to be a great one.
  Well don't miss Sat. night's beer social!


----------



## HiFiGuy528

mikemercer said:


> oh, NO, NOT FOR A MEET
> 
> I just meant what you're bringing for the trip -
> what you'll travel with.
> ...



 
 I'll bring my Red Beats Pill.


----------



## mikemercer

Quote: 





hifiguy528 said:


> I'll bring my Red Beats Pill.


 
  SO psyched you're gonna be there HiFiGuy528!!!!
   
  This is shaping up to be an epic CanJam at RMAF


----------



## Frank I

so who running the dinner parties this trip.


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





frank i said:


> so who running the dinner parties this trip.


 
   
  Hmm, dunno.  I did most of the rounding up for the two nights we spent at CAS4.  I could give it a shot, but CanJam is SOOO MUCH bigger.
   
  And Frank, there's always a meet... somewhere... just stick with us buddy.


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> Hmm, dunno.  I did most of the rounding up for the two nights we spent at CAS4.  I could give it a shot, but CanJam is SOOO MUCH bigger.
> 
> And Frank, there's always a meet... somewhere... just stick with us buddy.


 
  will do.


----------



## CEE TEE

Did I talk about going to RMAF everywhere BESIDES the RMAF thread???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   About time I checked in here.  I'M GOING!  
   
  It's my first RMAF *and* the first event that I'm going to be at the UE tables and sharing the demos.  I invite you to bring your sources and amps (I'll have my portables at the table).
   
  Since I'll be sticking around the UE tables throughout the event, I hope to hang out with all of you at night.
   
  Tell me if you want me to bring anything with me after show hours or I'll just hang out and hopefully hear some of *your stuff*...
   
  (If enough of you contact me prior to the show with definite interest, I can try to arrange an audiologist for a specified time.)  
   
  That always helps...and the *20% meet discount* will definitely apply for everyone!


----------



## mikemercer

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> Hmm, dunno.  I did most of the rounding up for the two nights we spent at CAS4.  I could give it a shot, but CanJam is SOOO MUCH bigger.
> 
> And Frank, there's always a meet... somewhere... just stick with us buddy.


 
  Dinner parties always get decided daily it seems at RMAF!'
  Because all of us get to see friends there that we hardly ever visit with - so the plans change.
   
  We'll all be on it and @warrenpchi knows I'm DOWN to kick it all night!! My cousin is usually
  down too.
   
  Should we start listing off what we're bringing personal audio-wise?
  THIS ISN'T FOR A MEET
   
  but we've done this the past few years.
  I'm taking a mental inventory right now, and having my CEntrance HiFi-M8 just seriously cut 
  down on the number of things I'm bringin!!!!


----------



## fradoca

Hi everyone,
 this will be my first time at the CanJam.I come from italy and i'm planning to start a new business for italy and europe about headphones and related products.
 I know it'll be exciting.I've been an audio mastering engineer for some years but i've always been mad about headphones since i was a teenager.
 I hope to meet many "crazy" guys like me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 ciao!
  
 Francesco


----------



## audio duck

Subscribing to thread. I'm stoked for RMAF.


----------



## Audio Addict

fradoca said:


> Hi everyone,
> this will be my first time at the CanJam.I come from italy and i'm planning to start a new business for italy and europe about headphones and related products.
> I know it'll be exciting.I've been an audio mastering engineer for some years but i've always been mad about headphones since i was a teenager.
> I hope to meet many "crazy" guys like me.
> ...


 
  
 I think all the attendees at CanJam will be "crazy" guys like you.


----------



## thecourier

Awesome! some great brands going to be there.
 I really hope Burson audio goes, always wanted to try the conductor.


----------



## jude

Exhibitor list updated *in the first post, *and more are expected to be added soon.
  
 Just over a month away, so make your travel plans if you haven't already!


----------



## Asr

thecourier said:


> Awesome! some great brands going to be there. I really hope Burson audio goes, always wanted to try the conductor.


 
  
 TTVJ Audio and Moon Audio, who are both attending, sell the Burson Conductor, and it's likely that at least one of them (if not both) will have it in their setups.
  
 TTVJ posted this bit a while ago on what they'll have at RMAF: http://www.head-fi.org/t/678026/rocky-mountain-audio-fest
  
  
 Btw, those who are planning on attending should post in this thread rather than staying anonymous and just showing up. It'll give everyone an idea of how many Head-Fiers will be at the event, because right now there are only 12 Head-Fiers who've posted (either directly or indirectly) that they're going to be there. When this event is half-intended for Head-Fiers and if only 12 show up, that's just kinda sad....
  

Audio Addict
audio duck
bearFNF
fradoca
Frank I
HiFiGuy528
kskwerl
lilkoolaidman
mikemercer
mnarwold
thecourier
warrenpchi
  
 Obviously the event will also be attended by the thousands of general RMAF-goers, but I'm kinda disappointed in the low number of Head-Fiers attending....


----------



## CEE TEE

I will be there at the UE booth.


----------



## Frank I

Steve Leesure is going . Lee posted on Facebook and I spoke with him yesterday also.


----------



## Greystaff

I'm going. First meet of any kind. Excited to hear all the gear and maybe meet some of those who have helped me decide upon the gear that I have. Looking forward to it! Also kind of nervous as I really tend not to be that sociable. We'll see what happens!


----------



## Kauai

You can count me in! Airplane tickets, rental car, and hotel all in hand.
  
 I went for the first time last year on a lark, and loved it!  There was so much amazing gear, great music and really friendly and knowledgeable music lovers that you can't go wrong.  Did I mention there are often great show demo specials and discounts? 
  
 I ended up making a quantum leap from iPhone + triplefi 10s to travel package: UE RMs + CLAS + RxMK3B, and chillaxin at home: LCD3 + Cavali Liquid Fire headphone amp. My bank account still doesn't forgive me, but my ears are happy.  If you come your ears will be happy too 
  
 If you are thinking of upgrading any of your audio gear over the next year, you should make every effort to hit this show.  You will not be disappointed.


----------



## warrenpchi

cee tee said:


> Did I talk about going to RMAF everywhere BESIDES the RMAF thread???


 
  
 LOL, yes!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


mikemercer said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, dunno.  I did most of the rounding up for the two nights we spent at CAS4.  I could give it a shot, but CanJam is SOOO MUCH bigger.
> ...


 
  
 I know Dan Clark's kickin' with us at least one of the nights.  We got a rain check left over from CAS4.
  
 Who's room are we piling into for the mini-meets?  Mike (Liang) and I got a room at the Marriott, but I don't know how big it is.
  
 Oh BTW, don't forget we gotta spend some quality time in the PFO Hospitality Suite.  I think David is bringing some kick ass gear.
  


mikemercer said:


> Should we start listing off what we're bringing personal audio-wise?
> THIS ISN'T FOR A MEET
> 
> but we've done this the past few years.
> ...


 
  
 Don't know yet, but at some point I'm going to try and lock myself in a bathroom with Jude's suitcase.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


audio addict said:


> fradoca said:
> 
> 
> > I hope to meet many "crazy" guys like me.
> ...


 
  
 Yup!


----------



## warrenpchi

> Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When this event is half-intended for Head-Fiers and if only 12 show up, that's just kinda sad....
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oh I'm sure there will be MUCH more than that!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  People just like being fashionably ambiguous.
  
 There's no time this year, but next year Ima try to charter party buses and import L.A. Head-Fiers en masse!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Occupy CanJam!


----------



## bearFNF

warrenpchi said:


> Who's room are we piling into for the mini-meets?  Mike (Liang) and I got a room at the Marriott, but I don't know how big it is.
> 
> Oh BTW, don't forget we gotta spend some quality time in the PFO Hospitality Suite.  I think David is bringing some kick ass gear.
> 
> ...


 
 I'm in for a mini meet.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I am in the Denver Marriott Tech Center, also don't know what size the room is, we'll see.


----------



## warrenpchi

bearfnf said:


> I'm in for a mini meet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Cool!  I think that, at the end of the day, it will all depend on who has the most immovable gear.
  
 Wait a sec!  I wonder if Head-Fi has a hospitality suite?  Maybe that would be a good room for an ad hoc meet?


----------



## cszdcr

Absence for audio technica? Still quite interested in AMP/DAC HA5050


----------



## mikemercer

warrenpchi said:


> Cool!  I think that, at the end of the day, it will all depend on who has the most immovable gear.
> 
> Wait a sec!  I wonder if Head-Fi has a hospitality suite?  Maybe that would be a good room for an ad hoc meet?


 
  
 I don't think Jude and crew have had a hospitality suite at RMAF - I don't remember it on the lists
 of hospitality suites I had to announce for RMAF (I handle Marjorie's social networks) - because they have the amazing CanJam hall.
  
 you never know, maybe some of the wonderful new sights and sounds will lead a few of us into one of our hotel rooms for some
 geeking out!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I know I'm bringing my CEntrance HiFi-M8!
 thats for sure


----------



## The Monkey

I am unlikely this year due to scheduling conflicts, but you never know...
  
 I encourage people to attend.  It's a good time, and the support of actual head-fiers is really important.


----------



## Bazirker

I live nearby and might be able to make it on Sunday.


----------



## leesure

Flights booked, hotel reservations made!  I. Can't. Wait.


----------



## warrenpchi

mikemercer said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Wait a sec!  I wonder if Head-Fi has a hospitality suite?  Maybe that would be a good room for an ad hoc meet?
> ...


 
  
 Hmm, we'll just have to take over the main hall then.  OCCUPY CANJAM!
  


the monkey said:


> I am unlikely this year due to scheduling conflicts, but you never know...
> 
> I encourage people to attend.  It's a good time, and the support of actual head-fiers is really important.


 
  
 I hope your plans change, I have yet to meet anyone from the NY crew.
  


bazirker said:


> I live nearby and might be able to make it on Sunday.
> 
> Originally Posted by *leesure* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Flights booked, hotel reservations made!  I. Can't. Wait.


 
  
  
 See you guys there!  I'll be the one listening to headphones!


----------



## Lee Harvey

asr said:


> TTVJ Audio and Moon Audio, who are both attending, sell the Burson Conductor, and it's likely that at least one of them (if not both) will have it in their setups.
> 
> TTVJ posted this bit a while ago on what they'll have at RMAF: http://www.head-fi.org/t/678026/rocky-mountain-audio-fest
> 
> ...


 
  
 This will be my fourth appearance at CanJam and RMAF.  I got to meet and talk to Jude last year.  I really want to check out the new Schiit gear that has came out in the past year.


----------



## mikemercer

lee harvey said:


> This will be my fourth appearance at CanJam and RMAF.  I got to meet and talk to Jude last year.  I really want to check out the new Schiit gear that has came out in the past year.


 
  
 Right on Larry! Would be great to meet you.  I've also been going to RMAF for a few years now and it's my favorite audio convention.  I help Marjorie with her social media, and also help Jude whenever he needs something posted thru RMAF social channels for CanJam.
  
 After going to everything from CES to the other shows since 1996, I can say that RMAF is, to me, the most laid back and social of all the high end audio shows - and CanJam has helped usher in that great feeling of community there!!
  
 But I think its a good idea for a member sound-off here @ASR.
 Because, based on years past, there's got to be more than the few listed goin!!!!
  
 And right now, it looks like I'll be traveling w/ only my CEntrance HiFi-M8 (review HERE) for an hphone amp/DAC, iDevices,
 LCD3's and Mad Dogs!  Much less than last year!  Thanks to the M8's outstanding clarity and power.
  
 Ready to go!!


----------



## DimitriTrush

Greetings from Dimitri-san here from MA
 Looking forward  to meeting you'l l  at Canjam this year. Come and Check out our Booth
 We will be giving away gifts and drink bear together. More to come..


----------



## mikemercer

dimitritrush said:


> Greetings from Dimitri-san here from MA
> Looking forward  to meeting you'l l  at Canjam this year. Come and Check out our Booth
> We will be giving away gifts and drink bear together. More to come..


 
  
 Hey @*DimitriTrush*!!!
  
 PLS drop me a PM w/ your email so I can put your announcement up on the RMAF social media chain!!
 and will be great to meet you too!


----------



## Asr

Just wanted to correct myself on something about my previous post #91 that may have conveyed the wrong idea: in previous years there have been more Head-Fiers at RMAF than have posted in the announcement thread, and I'm sure that there'll be quite a bit more Head-Fiers than the 12 that I counted in this thread. I just meant to convey some personal disappointment in CanJam@RMAF not drawing the huge 200-300+ Head-Fier crowd that I feel it should - at least compared to the independent CanJams/National Meets that I attended 2006-2010, which drew those numbers easily and actually went well beyond.
  
 In any case, I'm just glad to see that there are Head-Fiers coming out to the show and would like to encourage as many more as possible to attend (and to post that they're coming!). It's really a fantastic show especially combined with RMAF - everything headphone- and speaker-related is all in one place, and the benefit of getting to hear everything can easily outweigh the travel costs. Hearing something for yourself is way more invaluable than reading about it on Head-Fi and at RMAF, everything everyone is writing about is there!
  
 I digress at this point and want to share a "flyer" for the event that I came up with to hang up on a local university's bulletin boards. If anyone has any feedback on it, let me know via PM (I'll respond as appropriate, don't worry about the line in my sig). I feel like there are too many words on it for a flyer and would be open to ideas for reducing the word count: canjam.pdf
  
 Btw, one other note for those traveling in from out-of-state: anyone that might be planning on heading to Estes Park or the surrounding area, or Northern Colorado, should cancel those plans, as the recent flooding effectively cut off access due to severely damaged roads & bridges. Some areas are also still heavily flooded and may take a long time to clear. I got off lucky where I am, with only a flooded basement and leaky roof (which have both been largely rectified now). Denver and its suburbs weren't as badly affected, so RMAF should still be a go.


----------



## DimitriTrush

asr said:


> Just wanted to correct myself on something about my previous post #91 that may have conveyed the wrong idea: in previous years there have been more Head-Fiers at RMAF than have posted in the announcement thread, and I'm sure that there'll be quite a bit more Head-Fiers than the 12 that I counted in this thread. I just meant to convey some personal disappointment in CanJam@RMAF not drawing the huge 200-300+ Head-Fier crowd that I feel it should - at least compared to the independent CanJams/National Meets that I attended 2006-2010, which drew those numbers easily and actually went well beyond.
> 
> In any case, I'm just glad to see that there are Head-Fiers coming out to the show and would like to encourage as many more as possible to attend. It's really a fantastic show especially combined with RMAF - everything headphone- and speaker-related is all in one place, and the benefit of getting to hear everything can easily outweigh the travel costs. Hearing something for yourself is way more invaluable than reading about it on Head-Fi and at RMAF, everything everyone is writing about is there!
> 
> ...


 
  
 I agree with the fact that travel expenses  to Canjam may not seem so bad since one will be able to try out the World's newest gear. 
 PLus the expense for US residents  is way smaller then what it is for us for example. (I am coming all the from Japan).
 Once a year, this a great chance for all headfiers (specially from US). 
 Just wanted to share this story as well:
 Very ironic indeed, last year's Canjam I did not meet so many head fiers but considering that 70% of our followers  are located in USA mainland.
 even more ironic is that  several customers placed order  from Colorado Denver metro area shortly after the event was over, and those customers did not attend the event,
 In conclusion,  by attending the event, I  guarantee, one can save some cash as most of vendors offer Special Discount deals during the showtime.
 We at  Musica will be hosting a drawing and offer free gifts.
 Hope to see you all at Canjam  
 D.T


----------



## mikemercer

asr said:


> Just wanted to correct myself on something about my previous post #91 that may have conveyed the wrong idea: in previous years there have been more Head-Fiers at RMAF than have posted in the announcement thread, and I'm sure that there'll be quite a bit more Head-Fiers than the 12 that I counted in this thread. I just meant to convey some personal disappointment in CanJam@RMAF not drawing the huge 200-300+ Head-Fier crowd that I feel it should - at least compared to the independent CanJams/National Meets that I attended 2006-2010, which drew those numbers easily and actually went well beyond.
> 
> In any case, I'm just glad to see that there are Head-Fiers coming out to the show and would like to encourage as many more as possible to attend. It's really a fantastic show especially combined with RMAF - everything headphone- and speaker-related is all in one place, and the benefit of getting to hear everything can easily outweigh the travel costs. Hearing something for yourself is way more invaluable than reading about it on Head-Fi and at RMAF, everything everyone is writing about is there!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Glad to hear you're OK bro.
 One of my closest friends lives in Boulder and another (who attends RMAF every year w/ me - he works for Beatport) lives in Denver.
 I'm also glad they're OK!!
  
 Those mudslides looked like absolute chaos!


----------



## bearFNF

Thanks for the heads up.  I hope they get everything back to working order quickly.  Some of the news coverage looked like the roads in the flood area really got torn up.


----------



## mnarwold

I got my tickets and I'm ready to Rock 'n Roll. I'll be there Friday and Saturday (Sunday is my daughter's 3rd birthday party). I've convinced my dad to come as well. Really looking forward to meeting you guys.
  
 Is the social event Saturday night for the entire RMAF or just for Head-Fi?
  
 Matt


----------



## SpyderRoll

This will be my first CanJam, so I'm really looking forward to it! Since I've never been, what's the atmosphere like? Do attendees come in rocking their headsets?


----------



## The Monkey

Spyder, it is very laid back.  And, imo, in comparison to the cramped confines of the speaker rooms of RMAF, the big CanJam room is a welcome relief.  Some people will bring their own phones to plug in to the various rigs that are on display.  Most others will just use the myriad headphones brought in by the vendors to try out.  In my experience, attendees and vendors alike are almost universally friendly and go out of their way to be welcoming.  Ask questions and share your own knowledge. You'll have a great time.


----------



## ethan7000

I'll be there with my wife on Saturday, can't wait to try all the goodies


----------



## drgajet

Hotel reservations made, and can jam ticket bought. My first can jam also, looking forward to seeing and meeting everyone,


----------



## Bubba27

I have registered, booked a hotel and am looking forward to attending.  I have been lurking on the forums trying to figure out what I want to buy, and being able to try all this stuff out in person is priceless!. Can't wait to drive up there.


----------



## DimitriTrush

Greeting from MA
 Un update, We will be bringing new items to the show from HISOUND
 1x HisoundAudio new Balanced armature in-ears BA 100 
 1x HiSound Studio 3 ANV,
 1x  N1 ( among the Smallest HiFi grade DAPs out there.)
 1x Living  earbuds 
  
 We will also host a Raffle during the Showtime. 
  
 More details will be posted here in shortly
  
*IMPORTANT: * for those who are not able to attend the CANJAM and interested in auditioning some of our gear, 
 please drop me a PM and I will contact you with details.


----------



## Bazirker

I live less than ten minutes from where RMAF is held and we were essentially unaffected by the rains. CanJam will definitely be a go, full speed! I always enjoy seeing the Westone presence given their shop is basically just a hour down the road.


----------



## mikemercer

bazirker said:


> I live less than ten minutes from where RMAF is held and we were essentially unaffected by the rains. CanJam will definitely be a go, full speed! I always enjoy seeing the Westone presence given their shop is basically just a hour down the road.


 
  
 this is GREAT NEWS!
 I've been so busy working w/ Marjorie (knowing her home is safe) that I didn't even ask the most obvious question!
 Is the Denver Tech Center OK????
  
 Thanks for the update @Bazirker (killer tag btw - pulled from Clerks??)


----------



## Lee Harvey

asr said:


> Btw, one other note for those traveling in from out-of-state: anyone that might be planning on heading to Estes Park or the surrounding area, or Northern Colorado, should cancel those plans, as the recent flooding effectively cut off access due to severely damaged roads & bridges. Some areas are also still heavily flooded and may take a long time to clear. I got off lucky where I am, with only a flooded basement and leaky roof (which have both been largely rectified now). Denver and its suburbs weren't as badly affected, so RMAF should still be a go.


 
  
  
 Any issues with I25 north of Denver due to the flooding?  I will be coming to Denver via I80 and I25.


----------



## Asr

lee harvey said:


> Any issues with I25 north of Denver due to the flooding?  I will be coming to Denver via I80 and I25.


 
  
 I-25 should be ok now (it was temporarily flooded at multiple points between 470 and Fort Collins, but cotrip.org is reporting it's clear now). Not sure about I-80, I heard that parts of Wyoming were flooded as well.


----------



## ishmael

I'm going to try to make it, my first event of this type. Can anyone confirm if vendors are allowed to sell gear on site? And if so, is that a common thing or no? I'm wondering if I should make plans to come home with some extra gear. Anyone have experience with this? Maybe some good demo-pricing available?


----------



## Bazirker

mikemercer said:


> this is GREAT NEWS!
> I've been so busy working w/ Marjorie (knowing her home is safe) that I didn't even ask the most obvious question!
> Is the Denver Tech Center OK????
> 
> Thanks for the update @Bazirker (killer tag btw - pulled from Clerks??)




Actually no, my last name is Zirker... But Clerks is a great movie so it might as well be. Russian metal singer!!!


----------



## bearFNF

ishmael said:


> I'm going to try to make it, my first event of this type. Can anyone confirm if vendors are allowed to sell gear on site? And if so, is that a common thing or no? I'm wondering if I should make plans to come home with some extra gear. Anyone have experience with this? Maybe some good demo-pricing available?


 
  
 My understanding is that some of them will be selling at the show, with some having special show discounts.
  
 Holy cats!!! I just realized it is only two weeks away!!!  Wow time flies...


----------



## warrenpchi

asr said:


> I digress at this point and want to share a "flyer" for the event that I came up with to hang up on a local university's bulletin boards. If anyone has any feedback on it, let me know via PM (I'll respond as appropriate, don't worry about the line in my sig). I feel like there are too many words on it for a flyer and would be open to ideas for reducing the word count: canjam.pdf


 
  
 Students get discounts?


----------



## Asr

ishmael said:


> I'm going to try to make it, my first event of this type. Can anyone confirm if vendors are allowed to sell gear on site? And if so, is that a common thing or no? I'm wondering if I should make plans to come home with some extra gear. Anyone have experience with this? Maybe some good demo-pricing available?


 
  
 Not every vendor sells gear, but some of them do. Won't hurt to ask a vendor in person at the show, of course. Moon Audio is one of the few vendors who looks to sell almost everything that they bring at show discount pricing - the cables, sources, amps, headphones, you name it. If you want to buy anything on their table, they'll probably happily sell it. And some of the custom IEM vendors offer show discount pricing and free earmold impressions, like Ultimate Ears and Westone.
  
 Selling isn't common though and the majority of vendors bring "display-only" equipment that they don't want to sell. For example, don't ask HeadAmp if you can buy the display BHSE or GS-X MK2 because those will be display-only units. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Moon Audio is an exception though, mostly because they're a retailer, not a manufacturer.
  
 Also keep in mind that whatever you buy from Moon Audio will be removed from their table - which means sticking around until the end of the show on Sunday to buy it. Otherwise they could have a gaping hole in their display system somewhere on Friday or Saturday which they obviously wouldn't want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (None of the vendors bring extra stock specifically to sell. The show is a "try-before-you-buy" environment, not a store.)
  


warrenpchi said:


> Students get discounts?


 
  
 Apparently so, I saw the student discount over at the RMAF site!


----------



## warrenpchi

asr said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Students get discounts?
> ...


 
  
 Stay in school kids!


----------



## warrenpchi

Free avatar fellas, come and get it!


----------



## bearFNF

warrenpchi said:


> Free avatar fellas, come and get it!


 
  
 Sweet!! thanks.


----------



## MacedonianHero

warrenpchi said:


> Stay in school kids!


 
  
 That's right...in order to get a good job and buy all kinds of expensive audio gear.


----------



## mikemercer

macedonianhero said:


> That's right...in order to get a good job and buy all kinds of expensive audio gear.


 
  
 Thanks for the KILLER avatar @warrenpchi
 You're the man, and a good friend.
  
 Which is why I'm PUMPED you're coming to CanJam at RMAF!!
  
 I see lots of time cuttin' it up and listening to music in our future!
 Latenight hotel room listening sessions and discussion threads as the result...
  
 and WELL SAID @MacedonianHero
  
 one of the few regrets that eats at me often:
 Never going to college (well, a year and a half of community college hardly counts)
 but at least I've worked hard enough in my specialized field where I can get those lovely audio toyz!
  
 and PLENTY of audio toyz to explore at CanJam this year!!!!


----------



## MacedonianHero

mikemercer said:


> Thanks for the KILLER avatar @warrenpchi
> You're the man, and a good friend.
> 
> Which is why I'm PUMPED you're coming to CanJam at RMAF!!
> ...


 
  
 Wish I could go this year, but too much going on (again) with family and work. Looking forward to your impressions (and hopefully a lot of photos).


----------



## warrenpchi

> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Free avatar fellas, come and get it!
> ...


 
  
 Thanks guys!  Even Jude is wearing it... dethroning his Avatar avatar after nearly 10 months!
  


macedonianhero said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Stay in school kids!
> ...


 
  
 Or drop out and get whatever Dsnuts says to get.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


mikemercer said:


> You're the man, and a good friend.


 
  
 LOL, I AM?!?!  That must be why you moved 400 miles away after meeting me, HAHAHAHA!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


mikemercer said:


> Which is why I'm PUMPED you're coming to CanJam at RMAF!!
> 
> I see lots of time cuttin' it up and listening to music in our future!
> Latenight hotel room listening sessions and discussion threads as the result...


 
  
 Bro, I'm looking at the list of people coming... and I don't even know how we're gonna fit that many people in one room.  Pretty sure none of us has a suite.  We need to find the brotha with the biggest room and OCCUPY THAT *****!


----------



## warrenpchi

jude said:


> Once again, we’ll be having a Saturday Night Social in the Rocky Mountain Event Center, with *free local brew on tap*, and with live music and DJs!


 
  
 Just in case anyone missed it...


----------



## Currawong

So who is going to dance for you guys this time?


----------



## warrenpchi

I dunno.  There's dancing?  This is going to be my first CanJam.


----------



## CEE TEE

I'm in with the Avatar, and IN for the FREE BEER!


----------



## mikemercer

warrenpchi said:


> Thanks guys!  Even Jude is wearing it... dethroning his Avatar avatar after nearly 10 months!
> 
> 
> Or drop out and get whatever Dsnuts says to get.
> ...


 
  
 NO doubt!
 good to know we'll have plenty of heads for the Sat. Night Beer Social!
  
 I've been trying to get w/ Alex (Rosson) on the DJ event,
 as I was gonna play w/ my buddy Peter Wohelski from Beatport (we used to DJ together
 as the Ol Skool Bastids) but I'm not sure now.  We'll see!!


----------



## mikemercer

warrenpchi said:


> I dunno.  There's dancing?  This is going to be my first CanJam.


 
  
 we managed to get a few people dancin' in the Atrium last year
 for this DJ party that Burmeister North America threw - but we kept having technical difficulties
 w/ the DJ rig.
  
 Alex Rosson and I played - but we kept losing channels and faders and such - 
 it was a technical nightmare - though we made the best of it!!


----------



## warrenpchi

cee tee said:


> I'm in with the Avatar, and IN for the FREE BEER!


 
  
 Word!  I don't always drink beer.  But when I do, I make sure it's free.
  


mikemercer said:


> NO doubt!
> good to know we'll have plenty of heads for the Sat. Night Beer Social!
> 
> I've been trying to get w/ Alex (Rosson) on the DJ event,
> ...


 
  
 Lol, how are we all gonna hang if you're spinning?  Peter is coming?
  


mikemercer said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno.  There's dancing?  This is going to be my first CanJam.
> ...


 
  
 Tragic, just tragic.


----------



## warrenpchi

Okay, so there are a few of us arguing about which IEM is the bassiest IEM out there.  We're doing this outside of Head-Fi, don't bother searching.
  
 Anyway, we decided that we're gonna assemble our bass IEM champions and duke it out at CanJam.  If y'all think you've got a bassy IEM, bassier than any other IEM, you should join us.
  
 Again, please note, we're talking about sheer bass here.  The rest of the frequency doesn't count in this.
  
 CEE TEE, for obvious reasons, you should NOT submit an entry here... though you're welcome to participate in impressions and judging.


----------



## Bazirker

I'll bring my Atrios! Them suckas put out some bass...


----------



## mnarwold

I would say we could occupy my house, but I live down in Colorado Springs (1 hour drive). . . so maybe not.


----------



## Bazirker

I live on the southern end of the DTC, but I don't think my one bedroom condo (in which I live with my wife, son and two dogs) would be very helpful.


----------



## warrenpchi

bazirker said:


> I'll bring my Atrios! Them suckas put out some bass...


 
  
 Awesome!  I'm not going to mention my entry here just yet, but trust me, it's impressive.


----------



## bearFNF

Heh, not sure my X10's would even be in the running but they will be there, anyway.


----------



## barleyguy

Just a short post to say: I'll be there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I can't make it Friday, but I will be there Saturday and Sunday.  I got a room Saturday night at the Hilton Garden next door to the show.


----------



## jude

barleyguy said:


> Just a short post to say: I'll be there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Harley, it wouldn't be the same without you. I'm looking forward to seeing you again this year, man.


----------



## fiascogarcia

I am trying, trying to work my schedule out so I can attend at least 1 day!!  Where else do you have an opportunity like this to audition so much wonderful equipment, not to mention being able to meet some of the stalwarts of this great website!


----------



## warrenpchi

fiascogarcia said:


> I am trying, trying to work my schedule out so I can attend at least 1 day!!  Where else do you have an opportunity like this to audition so much wonderful equipment, not to mention being able to meet some of the stalwarts of this great website!


 
  
 Hey, even if you can't go to the show, you should still hang with us during your off-work hours.  C'mon, how often do you get to hang out with Head-Fiers from all over the country?


----------



## fiascogarcia

warrenpchi said:


> Hey, even if you can't go to the show, you should still hang with us during your off-work hours.  C'mon, how often do you get to hang out with Head-Fiers from all over the country?


 
  
 I know!  But I live 80 miles from Denver, so off work hangin' out is a little tougher proposition!  Gonna try though!


----------



## warrenpchi

fiascogarcia said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, even if you can't go to the show, you should still hang with us during your off-work hours.  C'mon, how often do you get to hang out with Head-Fiers from all over the country?
> ...


 
  
 Wow, okay, that is a little tough then!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope you can make the show then!


----------



## DimitriTrush

fiascogarcia said:


> I know!  But I live 80 miles from Denver, so off work hangin' out is a little tougher proposition!  Gonna try though!


 
  
 Dear Friend
 I extend you a special invitation to attend the CanJam. The all different products one will be able to audition at CanJam is so large, hard to imagine.
 And, as I already stated here on this Thread, some  of you located in Colorado coming from 80 miles away or even further  is not much comparing to us, vendors.
 Anyhow, of worst scenario, you can crash with me at my Hotel.
 Looking forward seeing you at CanJam.


----------



## warrenpchi

dimitritrush said:


> Anyhow, of worst scenario, you can crash with me at my Hotel.


 
  
 Funny that I received no such invitation!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Very well, I shall remember this!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 BTW guys, for those of you who didn't read the flyer, Dimitri is going to have the Tralucent Audio 1plus2 at CanJam.  Yeah, that 1plus2.  That precise universal with the crazy soundstage and out-of-head thing going on... that 1plus2.  If you've been wanting to hear that, but didn't get on a tour and can't break away to go to Hong Kong or Japan, then here's your chance.


----------



## DimitriTrush

warrenpchi said:


> Funny that I received no such invitation!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Warrenpchi Hello
 Well, I guess you are now invited to stay with me too. I dont know if we can all fit comfortably in one room but we can attempt.
 Please stop by at CanJam no mater where you decide to stay at
 P.S I will also bring new S-em6 with me, the new 6 Driver Universals from Earsonics
 Cheers


----------



## warrenpchi

dimitritrush said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Funny that I received no such invitation!
> ...


 
  
 Hi Dimitri, I was just kidding, but that was nice of you to offer.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Of course I will be there, I'm staying at the Marriott.  And of course, I'll be sure to come by, and I'll bring friends!


----------



## warrenpchi

BTW, I also wanted to take a moment to address a potential problem.
  
 As with any audio show, it can sometimes be hard to identify who is and is not a fellow Head-Fier.  And since we can't very well assume that everyone there is a Head-Fier - nor can we interrogate everyone to see if they are Head-fers - this leaves up with somewhat of a quandary.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 At this time, I'd like to remind everyone that there is a unofficial Head-Fi Gang Sign.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 It's a pair of headphones, get it?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 So if you suspect that someone might be a Head-Fier, and you feel comfortable flashing this silent gesture, that might be one way to identify each other relatively quietly and without commotion.
  
 Cheers everyone!


----------



## Bazirker

LOL that's probably the funniest thing I'll see today.


----------



## bearFNF

Heck, I was just gonna run around asking everyone...but I guess the sign will work ,too...
 So no stickers yet??


----------



## warrenpchi

> Originally Posted by *Bazirker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL that's probably the funniest thing I'll see today.
> 
> ...


 
  





  Problem solved!
  


bearfnf said:


> So no stickers yet??


 
  
 No, not yet.  I gotta follow up on that.


----------



## Audio Addict

Anyone in on Thursday? I am at the Hilton.


----------



## Frank I

audio addict said:


> Anyone in on Thursday? I am at the Hilton.


 
 I get in at 12:30 at theairportThursday and also staying at the Hilton. We should catch up


----------



## warrenpchi

audio addict said:


> Anyone in on Thursday? I am at the Hilton.


 
  
 I should be at the Marriott Thursday morning maybe - as early as 11:00a?  It's hard to say, we're still working out carpools and such from the airport.
  


frank i said:


> audio addict said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone in on Thursday? I am at the Hilton.
> ...


 
  
 Frank, are you catching the shuttle, a cab, or renting a car?


----------



## Audio Addict

I am scheduled to get in at the airport around 9:30. I am rooming with Ray but he does not get in until later in the afternoon.


----------



## bearFNF

I am in around 6pm Thursday, got a car reserved and I am staying at the Marriot.


----------



## Frank I

warrenpchi said:


> I should be at the Marriott Thursday morning maybe - as early as 11:00a?  It's hard to say, we're still working out carpools and such from the airport.
> 
> 
> Frank, are you catching the shuttle, a cab, or renting a car?


 
  
 I am taking the shuttle.


----------



## Frank I

warrenpchi said:


> I should be at the Marriott Thursday morning maybe - as early as 11:00a?  It's hard to say, we're still working out carpools and such from the airport.
> 
> 
> Frank, are you catching the shuttle, a cab, or renting a car?


 
  
 what time ar eoyu in on thursaday


----------



## mikemercer

what are peeps bringin' for their in-flight listening????
  
 Here's my rig for that:

 Mad Dogs (running balanced) + CEntrance HiFi-M8 (iPod Classic as source to DAC in the HiFi-M8)


----------



## Frank I

the UE18 IEM and the Ibasso DX50.


----------



## bearFNF

Klipsch X10 and HiiSound Studio V 3rd Ani.


----------



## valkolton

Ciao everybody here from V-MODA Europe.  I can't wait to take a break from product development to chill a few days in Denver talking shop, have a few beers and talk audio.  
  
 Please say hi to me and the team and get questions ready!
  
 -V^V


----------



## warrenpchi

bearfnf said:


> I am in around 6pm Thursday, got a car reserved and I am staying at the Marriot.


 
  
 bearFNF, I've got a friend whose flight arrives right around that time!  He's jw111 here on Head-Fi.  We're trying to find a ride for him to the Marriott as well - so he doesn't have to do that crazy 1.5 hour shuttle ride.  Would you mind him catching a ride with you for some gas money or something?  PM me for details if it's okay, thanks!
  


frank i said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > I should be at the Marriott Thursday morning maybe - as early as 11:00a?  It's hard to say, we're still working out carpools and such from the airport.
> ...


 
  
 According to my latest information, I may now be there as early as 8:40a on Thursday.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Ima see if I can find you a ride around that time, that shuttle takes a crazy long time.
  


valkolton said:


> Ciao everybody here from V-MODA Europe.  I can't wait to take a break from product development to chill a few days in Denver talking shop, have a few beers and talk audio.
> 
> Please say hi to me and the team and get questions ready!
> 
> -V^V


 
  
 Hi Val!  Yes, chilling with everybody is probably the best part of CanJam, see you there!


----------



## Frank I

Thanks Warren. I hope you can and appreciate it . Looking forward to this show.


----------



## Asr

Moon Audio posted their equipment list here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/684164/moon-audio-rocky-mountain-audio-fest-2013-gear-list-meet-us-there


----------



## drgajet

Hope to arrive in to Denver around 5pm. Driving so time may vary. Staying at Hilton also.


----------



## audio duck

Planning to get in around noon on Thursday. Can't wait!


----------



## mnarwold

Any suggestions on note taking? I will be keeping notes on the different equipment I audition, but wondered if anyone had tips of what things I should be taking notes on. It's possible my next purchase won't be for a ear, so I want my notes to be helpful long after my initial loving memory.
 Thanks,
 Matt


----------



## The Monkey

I suggest keeping it simple and relatively short, focusing on the top 3 areas that are most important to you (e.g., soundstage, detail, bass presence).  Then maybe have a 4th category for a few misc notes.  Don't write a novel.  That way you can easily glance back some months from now and have a relatively easy to read apples to apples comparison (to the extent that is even possible to do under meet conditions).  I also suggest frequent "palate cleansers." In other words, take breaks.  Talk to people between listening sessions.  Drink water.  Drink beer.  This stuff easily can all bleed together.  It helps to reboot frequently.  Plus, CanJam is more fun--and educational--if you treat it as a social event.
  
 Good luck and have fun.  And please share your impressions.  Others will benefit greatly.


----------



## warrenpchi

mnarwold said:


> Any suggestions on note taking? I will be keeping notes on the different equipment I audition, but wondered if anyone had tips of what things I should be taking notes on. It's possible my next purchase won't be for a ear, so I want my notes to be helpful long after my initial loving memory.
> Thanks,
> Matt


 
  
 Yes!  A voice recorder is MUCH faster than pen/paper/qwerty.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Plus your voice and tone will more easily communicate subtleties.  Any smartphone pretty much serves as a voice recorder so you're probably good to go there.


----------



## mnarwold

the monkey said:


> I also suggest frequent "palate cleansers." In other words, take breaks.  Talk to people between listening sessions.  Drink water.  Drink beer.


 
 Great advice. I wouldn't have thought of taking breaks. I may also try to listen to my cans occasionally as well to keep a reference.
  


warrenpchi said:


> Yes!  A voice recorder is MUCH faster than pen/paper/qwerty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Another great idea. Thanks, phone is all set to go.


----------



## Asr

mnarwold said:


> Great advice. I wouldn't have thought of taking breaks. I may also try to listen to my cans occasionally as well to keep a reference.


 
  
 You might also want to listen to the same equipment at least twice - i.e., you might think something sounds really good in the morning, but then when you come back to it later in the day, something else you heard might put the former equipment in perspective. Or you might just hear it slightly differently after listening to stuff all day.
  
 It's likely that at some point you'll develop sonic fatigue as well before the end of the day and won't want to listen to anything anymore, so don't plan on just listening all day either. Taking breaks is important to prevent both sonic fatigue and everything turning into a blur in your head - space things out and listen only to the stuff that you really want to. Of course you'll probably want to listen to everything new, but you should focus on the stuff that you're most interested in first, then get to the less-interesting stuff later, or you'll probably get burned out.
  
 Also keep in mind that the show atmosphere is noisy & busy and thus you can't fairly evaluate anything except headphones....
  
 If you're bringing reference music, I'd recommend pre-selecting no more than 3-5 tracks that you intend on using to evaluate equipment. More than that will probably just lead you to spend too much time on a single piece of gear for a single listening session. Remember it's an audio show where lots of other people will also be wanting to listen, so try not to take up too much time at any one table at a time either.
  
 I'm not sure I agree with using voice recording btw - the issue with that is if you want to refer to your impressions later, you could have a really long recording that you have to listen to (and if you're going to post impressions, then you have to go to the trouble of transcribing them from the recording). If you write them down instead, it's faster & more efficient to refer back to written-down impressions afterwards.


----------



## asak

I'm stopping in Saturday during the day. Nice to live close. 
  
 Have some gear. If anyone wants to hear, let me know, I'll bring it.
  
 Some stuff not redundant with exhibitors. 
  
 JDS C5 with AD8620 opamp.
 TDK BA200 with orange filters
 Onkyo IE-FC300
 Fiio RC-UE2 and RC-WT1 cables for UE900 and JH5
 Crescendo DS11(same as an ACS T15)
 Vsonic VSD1s


----------



## DimitriTrush

Greeting to all!
 Here is Dimitri
 We are now less then a week from the Show.
  
 Below is an updated list of gear available for check out during the fest
  
 1- Ortofon MHd-Q7 (analog headphone amp)
 2- Ortofon e-Q5 BA monitors
 3- Tralucent 1plus2 Hybrid Universals known on headfi for being one of the most expensive Universals 
 4- Earsonics S-Em6 world's  first Universals with 6 BA drivers per Channel  with 3 way crossover (made in france)
 5- Earonics Sm64 (earsonics 3 Driver released in May 2013 . Very good sounding monitors 
 6- Bialbero Epsilon S ( full dicreate opamp type )
 7- Mass Kobo 385 portable Amp (A real nice looking amp operating with 3 class AA batteries)
 8- Vorzuge DUO (last years model but still among  the best sounding amps from Germany)
 9- Fischer Audio Fa-011 Limited Edition Made In Russia Open Type Headphones - Specially made for us!)
 10- Venture Craft SounDroid Typhoon and Venture Craft TT Tube Digital Amplifier
 11- Elekit TU-HP01 Hybrid Tube Amp operating from regular AA battery (crossing my fingers to receive it prior my flight)
 * Elekit tube amp is provided  for all of you by Anakchan- Headfi member and now moderator too  Watch out or you may be removed!
  
 12- will also have new Ta-1 Tube Amp from China
 13 - Studio ANI 3 DAP from HisoundAudio
 14- Fa100 BA earphones from HISOUND 
 This will be raffled at CanJam so come and participate please
 Be the luck owner of this new good sounding little earphones
 Hope to see you soon at CanJam
  
 Dima


----------



## Gneiss

I bought a one day ticket, and the $10 has been taken out of my account, but I have received no confirmation emails regarding my payment, pass, registration, badge etc. Should I be concerned or is this standard? Thank you.


----------



## bixby

no worries, standard procedure, your badge will be there under your  last name.


----------



## mnarwold

gneiss said:


> I bought a one day ticket, and the $10 has been taken out of my account, but I have received no confirmation emails regarding my payment, pass, registration, badge etc. Should I be concerned or is this standard? Thank you.


 
 I was having the same concerns, but good to hear that it s normal and our badges will be there.


----------



## Fishmusic

I am so excited.  This will be my first show.  I am looking forward to it.


----------



## CEE TEE

_I've got a nice announcement to share about the UE booth this year at RMAF/CanJam..._
  
*UE will be giving away one pair of Ultimate Ears Custom In-Ear Reference Monitors for each day of the show!*
  
 Yep- THREE pairs of UERM.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
  
 So please be sure to stop by, say hello, sign up for the raffle and we'll let you know when we'll pull the winning ticket that day.  
  
*UE will also have an Audiologist available each day between 1:30-3:30.*
  
 Melissa will take free impressions if you are taking advantage of the *20% off show discount* *or if you won a free pair of UERM!  *


----------



## warrenpchi

cee tee said:


> _I've got a nice announcement to share about the UE booth this year at RMAF/CanJam..._
> 
> *UE will be giving away one pair of Ultimate Ears Custom In-Ear Reference Monitors for each day of the show!*
> 
> ...


 
  
 Since I never win anything anyway, Ima give all my remaining good luck equally to y'all!  Good luck everyone!


----------



## drgajet

Guess what day it is..............two days till canjam. Anyone but me getting exited.


----------



## ethan7000

I'm excited! 3 days for me since I'll be there Saturday


----------



## drgajet

So many things I want to listen to, I don't know how I'm going to fit it all in.


----------



## Audio Addict

cee tee said:


> _I've got a nice announcement to share about the UE booth this year at RMAF/CanJam..._
> 
> *UE will be giving away one pair of Ultimate Ears Custom In-Ear Reference Monitors for each day of the show!*
> 
> ...





Can you have a special drawing for those arriving Thursday?


----------



## drgajet

+1


----------



## bearFNF

Heh, provided United doesn't cancel another flight
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will be there tomorrow. Planning out the gear packing challenge now...


----------



## drgajet

So much gear, so little room.


----------



## drgajet

Any plans for Thursday evening? I know there was some talk earlier.


----------



## bearFNF

Playing it by ear, not sure what time I will get there and get settled in.  I'm sure there will be peeps wandering around looking for stuff to do.  Look for the dudes with headphones on...


----------



## CEE TEE

Okay!  I've got the "official" news flash...
  

  
*Ultimate Ears is giving away one pair of UE In-Ear Reference Monitors each day at CANJAM.  *
  
 You will have 3 chances to win!
  
 To enter the giveaway and receive a raffle ticket you will need to provide your contact information and opt into the UE mailing list.
  
 The winner will be announced at 3:00pm each day.  
  
 An audiologist will be present from 1:30-3:30pm each day for those taking advantage of the *20% off meet discount*.
  
 See you soon!


----------



## jtaylor781

Do they have anything like this in the UK??  pm me please 

- JT


----------



## KB

Hey Guys,
  
 We here at ALO look forward to seeing everyone again this year. We hope you will please stop by our booth have have a listen. We will have 2 Studio Six amplifiers warmed and ready for you. Also a table with I think every portable and transportable we make.
  
 Safe travel!
  
 Ken and crew.


----------



## drgajet

Looking forward to meeting everyone at ALO, the people responsable for over half my portable gear.
  
 Jim


----------



## CEE TEE

My room is just down the hall from Sony! Too cool. (Didn't see any small boxes that looked like DAPs or amps though...)


----------



## Asr

Hope everyone has a great time this weekend, I'm looking forward to seeing impressions and hopefully lots of pics too.
  


jtaylor781 said:


> Do they have anything like this in the UK??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 There's a big event coming up on 10/19 in London: http://www.head-fi.org/t/662004/london-calling-19th-october-2013


----------



## puretokyo

I just realised that CanJam is this weekend and I should be able to get a flight from SF to join for at least Sunday - I feel like this might be my only chance to hear and compare Stax/Abyss/various JH flavors etc and should make the trip!  
  
 I see that online registrations are over - will I be able to get a ticket on the door on Sunday if I book flights etc right now?


----------



## Audio Addict

puretokyo said:


> I just realised that CanJam is this weekend and I should be able to get a flight from SF to join for at least Sunday - I feel like this might be my only chance to hear and compare Stax/Abyss/various JH flavors etc and should make the trip!
> 
> I see that online registrations are over - will I be able to get a ticket on the door on Sunday if I book flights etc right now?




Saturday evening you should not miss. That is the night of the social.


----------



## audio duck

So excited to be here in Denver now. Hoping to get a chance to meet some of you.


----------



## DimitriTrush

Greetings!
 Welcome everyone to Denver. CanJam is about to start. Exciting times are coming, Hope  my  suitcase with Show samples will be found and I will manage to exhibit after all. At this moment I have only 2 items for the show. It is Earsonics Sm64 and the new S-Em6.
 See you all shortly
 Dimitri.


----------



## mikemercer

oh man
 We're here!!
  
 Had a great chill-out sesh w/ Jude and @warrenpchi, @weirdfishes, @HiFiGuy528 + the guys from Nordost, shooting the sh--,
 letting all our overtired-ness get the better of us!!
  
 Psyched for this year!
 Ballroom looks GREAT
  
 Time for bed!!

  
 gotta get lost in some tunes...


----------



## kkcc

Moar impression needed! Wish I could be at Denver.


----------



## DemonFox

Not missing next year... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 Thanks,


----------



## AxelCloris

demonfox said:


> Not missing next year...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm already planning on attending next year as well. Have to wait a year, sigh.


----------



## weirdfishes

Hope to meet a lot of yous guys.


----------



## ethan7000

So I met Tyll, Alex Cavalli, Dan (Mr. speakers), and Todd from TTVJ today. Plus got to hear everything I've always wanted. Thank you CanJam *sniff* *wipes tear*


----------



## ethan7000

kkcc said:


> Moar impression needed! Wish I could be at Denver.



I've been posting pics/impressions in their respective threads, but here's a quick roundup. Impressions: the TH600 is probably my personal favorite sound, though I admit its coloration. Other show favorites of mine: hd800 on ALO studio six, he-500 on WA7, alpha dog on mjolnir, and the XC on their prototype DAC/amp. My "show awards": 
Best open phone/most natural sound: HD800
Most comfortable: Alpha Dog
Best looking: LCD-XC
Best value, all-rounder: TH600
Honorable mention: HE-500


----------



## ianmedium

Mike, can you ask Nordost if they are going to make mini to mini interconnects. I would be great to have some of the well known brand cable makers adding portable audio to their portfolio's Kimber and Audioquest are already doing great work it would be nice to have some of the recognized in home audio cable dip their toes in the water! Enjoy yourself there, If you bump into Peter (Brunninger) say hi for me!


----------



## bixby

CANJAM 2013 looks better than ever.  I only got to spend a few hours at RMAF so far but I think most of my time will be at CANJAM just like last year.  So much good stuff!  Great job Jude!
  
 Got to hear the new Sennheiser HD 26 Pros, mighty tasty.


----------



## georgelai57

Any new Hifiman products?


----------



## ethan7000

georgelai57 said:


> Any new Hifiman products?



No


----------



## georgelai57

ethan7000 said:


> No


 
 Dang. I was hoping that there would then be a price reduction on the existing line.


----------



## ethan7000

georgelai57 said:


> Dang. I was hoping that there would then be a price reduction on the existing line.



Some great deals to be had on them at razordogaudio.com


----------



## georgelai57

ethan7000 said:


> Some great deals to be had on them at razordogaudio.com


 
 That's where I bought the HE-400 for USD320


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

My son and I only arrived at RMAF about 5PM today, because he didn't want to miss any classes (high school) and we had a 2 hour drive after school.  We get the same room every year overlooking the courtyard at the Marriott, so it's a short walk to the CanJam room.
  
 I had time to visit PS Audio and drop off my PerfectWave DAC for the Mk2 upgrade that I bought 11 months ago (doh!), so finger's crossed that I'll still like it when they ship it back to me. Paul McGowen was as charming as ever, but he doesn't remember me   
  
 Then we said hi to a few people at CanJam, and helped my son buy his own pair of V-MODA M-100 since I refuse to let him have mine.  They only had a few pair here for sale 20% off, which saved us $60 from the Amazon price.  They're still my favorite portable closed over-the-ear headphones, but I haven't heard them all yet.  We went to dinner with Ray Samuels and Steve (sorry, forgot last name, ima dummy since this isn't the first time we've shared a meal) and had great food at Texas Roadhouse .
  
 We're looking forward to listening to a bunch of gear tomorrow, and we brought several of our own high-end headphones with us (stuffed into a large camera case) - including HD800 with Moon-Audio Black Dragon cable, HE-500 with silver dragon, LCD-2 rev2 with silver dragon, HD600 with APS V3 cable, and a pair of Stax SR-007 just in case.  
  
 I'll try to take photos and post here (or if there is a new impressions thread).


----------



## Audio-Omega

Are there videos of the event ?


----------



## Asr

Since the show has started now, would the next person with impressions and/or pics mind starting the impressions thread in the Meet Impressions forum? Thanks, would appreciate it.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/f/45/head-fi-meet-impressions-trade-show-reports-factory-tours


----------



## ethan7000

asr said:


> Since the show has started now, would the next person with impressions and/or pics mind starting the impressions thread in the Meet Impressions forum? Thanks, would appreciate it.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/f/45/head-fi-meet-impressions-trade-show-reports-factory-tours



Done.


----------

